# Ear Flop and Age! Help



## Mack12 (Aug 8, 2012)

First question is age(forgive this..prob sounds stupid). Mack was born March 20th..So going by months, he is 5 months one week. If you go by weeks he is 24 weeks..and 24 divided by 4 weeks is 6 months. So is he six months or five months and one week old? This has been confusing me forever now.

..which brings me to his ear. He has one that is down mostly(80-90%of the time). He still has a couple of teeth to lose.. and he had the flying nun before teething. Should I be thinking of gluing or is this normal. Ive read some people say by 6 months its getting pretty late to glue and many say wait till done teething(main reason for the age question).-also does 'done teething' mean- all puppy teeth are out and adult ones are growing or all growing of adult teeth is done? 
His ear has been up before..both ears are floppy when he runs and he is a big puppy with big ears. Ill include some pics of his ears that are recent(except the fly nun teepee pic which was before teething). I would really appreciate some feedback, he looks like a totally different dog with both up. Love him anyway, but if I can help his ear stand I will if its needed. It just seems his ear is so weak right now.


----------



## Reinkey1 (Dec 28, 2014)

Any up date? Did his ears ever fully stand?


----------

